# Better Late Than Never



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I had to work Saturday, the first day of the Big Top show in Wa. State, but squeezed in enough time to prep a couple of my youngsters to make a guest appearance Sunday. I brought Hope and Tough Love. Hope continues to be my current best show doe getting a third today in a 17 goat class. This was Tough Love's first show and she got fifth. Hope is the caped doe in the pics and Tough is the more traditional pork chop looking one. You might recognize a famous GS goat in one of the pics.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats! Now, the other goat....is that Liberty in pic 2 ???


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

I think thats dandi in the 3rd too!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

LamanchaAcres said:


> I think thats dandi in the 3rd too!


No. Wrong class.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Woops well all good looking does! Congrats


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

More of the gorgeous show crew!! Maybe some day I will have some ABGA doelings of my own to win some classes with  Great job Tenacross.



LamanchaAcres said:


> I think thats dandi in the 3rd too!


I thought the same thing! Same star, same build, same white streak on the underside of her neck. It would take a keen eye to know the difference! Are they related?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness! As usual, lovely!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good looking girls! Congrats on the wins!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good, a big congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's "Capriole's That's Classified" in the 3rd pic. Love that doe. She IS almost identical to Dandi! She won Grand jr doe yesterday and overall at RWB I think. Liberty placed right behind her at RWB in the age class. The doe behind Classified is "Capriole's Gottalotta Zing" . Isn't that a cool name? Then Tim's beautiful doe right behind them.  So cool! Way to go Tim!! They are beautiful does! 

I like that red doe.   Vaguely familiar!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

TrinityRanch said:


> I thought the same thing! Same star, same build, same white streak on the underside of her neck. It would take a keen eye to know the difference! Are they related?


Not that I know of... different sire and dam for sure.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Crazy!! ^^


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Amazing girls, congratulations!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I like that red doe.   Vaguely familiar!!


<snort> I like her too. Different judges. I think the majority are starting to prefer your doe's style now though. I've got my own red pork chop I'll be bringing to the Puyallup Fair. I learned a new trick from our friend Sandy. If you are in an aged doe class and you want to make an impression. Accidentally turn your goat loose. Ha.

Puyallup is Sept. 11-13. What class will Liberty be in?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Liberty had placed 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 3rd again at her first 4 shows, until the girl judge (who was a little weird IMO, and not just because she didn't like any of our goats a whole lot!). 

LOL!! You're funny... Poor Sandy. :doh::ROFL: Heart did look awful nice on the loose! 

Liberty will be in the 6-9 class at Puyallup. She'll be 6 1/2 months. Dazzle will be at the top of the 3-6 class.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Liberty will be in the 6-9 class at Puyallup. She'll be 6 1/2 months. Dazzle will be at the top of the 3-6 class.


Hope v. Liberty and Tough Love v. Dazzle. 
Here is to one of us winning it! Ha.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That'll be fun! ^


----------

